# CT Enterography



## OC Debbie (Jan 11, 2010)

My GI doctor ordered a CT Enterography because I have been continuing to loose weight.....20 pounds in the last year. My IBS-C has given me so many problems that I have limited diet options but I do eat alot of what I can eat. I had my test done yesterday and I am glad I didn't know how bad the prep was going to be. I had to drink 4 large containers of an oral contrast substance....one each 15 minutes. The first one was pretty easy, the second one a little harder. By the time I started the third one my abdomen was already pretty distended and I was queazy. The fourth one was torture because of the distention and nausea. I had to pace around and take lots of deep breaths. The test inself is very easy. After inserting an IV for the iodine contrast they took a couple of pictures and I was out of there.For the rest of the day and into the evening I was bloated, gasey, and had awful abdominal cramping.....accompanied by diarhea. It was hard to eat anything but I forced myself since I have already lost so much weight that they're telling me that I'll end up in the hospital if I don't gain. This morning after eating breakfast I had more bloating and pain and then diarhea. Finally this afternoon I'm feeling better but still bloating up everytime I eat anything. I've had alot of tests done in the past year and they haven't found anything. I'm not sure if I want them to find something on this one or not. I've been miserable with this IBS but I guess I'm just afraid they'll find something worse. This test is done mainly to diagnose Inflamatory Bowel Diseases, like Crohns. I have none of the symptoms for those except the weight loss.


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

My understanding is that this should be a pretty painless diagnostic test.I hope they don't find anything too! Jeff


----------



## OC Debbie (Jan 11, 2010)

The test is painless. It's the prep and aftermath that give you the problems.I got my results and they found nothing. I want to find a definitive answer to all my problems but I'm still glad they didn't find anything.


----------

